# This will make for some interesting before and afters!



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

*Afters are on page 4 *













Afters coming soon!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

What you planning to use mate ?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

If you can get this one looking good, I will take my hat off to you, it's a real dog!!
looking forward to seeing the afters


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Bigoggy said:


> What you planning to use mate ?


A full fumigation I reckon!!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i wouldnt blame you if you just bolted in new seats, thats:doublesho


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

looking forward to the after pictures after that mess


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Bigoggy said:


> What you planning to use mate ?


Fire! :devil:

Once its vacuumed, i'll clean with a safe dilution of G101, extract, and then go over again with raceglaze fabric cleanse & extract. :thumb:


----------



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

:doublesho This looks interesting!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Who let the dogs out. Or in this case in the car


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

You might need a preist to cleanse that lol


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Who and why would anyone let there car get into this state lol


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Almost swore it's that bad, can't wait to see how it's transformed.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how can people live like that? my shed floor is cleaner than that

can probably get the covers off with some basic tools , jet wash the worst off then washing machine em


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

It makes you wonder what these peoples houses are like if they let their car get into that kind of state.

Engine bay on my e-class is cleaner than the interior of that car!!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

That is simply disgusting.


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> What you planning to use mate ?


Fire hopefully.

Lots and lots of fire.


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow! How people can still use a car in that state is beyond me!! Really lookinf forward to seeing the after pics on this one.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I look forward to seeing the finished product...please give us details with the pics...


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

What a mess :-/


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a state.
look forward to the afters


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I wouldn't get in that thing. It looks like a health hazard.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Bigoggy said:


> What you planning to use mate ?


Blowtorch and scraper by the looks of it :doublesho


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Well its been 3 days and hes still at it...looking forward to the afters


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

looking forward to the after pictures


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Cars in that condition should be scrapped by the DVLA. The car owners on the other hand should be jailed ... for a month ....


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

waqasr said:


> Well its been 3 days and hes still at it...looking forward to the afters


He's in hospital, caught some strange undocumented infection from the car.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That's rank...it must be one of the worst interiors i've seen on here.

as above, the after pictures are a must...that's if you've not just decided to torch the lot?

a remember if you do wet-vac them, you wont be able to empty it down the drain, you'll need to contact sellafield and get it sealed in concrete and get them to store it!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

That needs CSI not a valeter.....:doublesho


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Jee suss. That is HANGING!

Doesn't belong to Wayne and waynetta by any chance?


----------



## hostler (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I don't feel like finishing my plate anymore after seeing this...


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

You impatient bunch.... :lol:

Not perfect by any means, but i'm sure you'll agree - A significant improvement!

Befores again...



















Look at the colour of that! :doublesho


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yuck, the state of that water!!! Thats a bloody good turnaround right there. Good luck with the rest of the car, i can see the door cards and carpet are going to be just as big a mission!


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Great turn around. Did you do the rest of the car?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

siradamrees said:


> Great turn around. Did you do the rest of the car?


Fortunately/Unfortunately? Not lol :lol:

Just wanted the back seats doing where it had been used to carry a dog and as a general skip!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow good turnaround mate.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job fella the back seat looks a lot better.
can I ask what method you used to clean it up.
don't trust my self to use a wet vac as scared I will make the seat to wet


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

bazz said:


> don't trust my self to use a wet vac as scared I will make the seat to wet


They are daunting if you've not used one before....but they suck up a lot of the liquid leaving the seat fealing just damp...i dont think you can get them too wet really.....my advice would be to use one when its warmer weather so anything you wetvac will dry out quicker


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Well done..that was a right mess :thumb:


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

That can't have been doing the owners respiratory functions any good???

Super turnaround:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

All I will say, well done. Top work


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Whats the wet vac you're using? Great job btw.


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Great turnaround buddy! I've done a couple of those for people in the past and they are hard work! Bet the owners where happy


----------



## Aaron207Gti (Jan 19, 2014)

How can anyone leave there cars like that  great turn around dude.


----------



## MrDunleavy (May 23, 2014)

dcj said:


> Whats the wet vac you're using? Great job btw.


Appears to be a Vax model of some sort. I have the Vax 6131t which comes with the attachment shown in the picture.


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

Brilliant job :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

dcj said:


> Whats the wet vac you're using? Great job btw.


It this one mate

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3215...1=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0

Cheers.


----------

